# no more stops



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Went to my usual supply house and I needed a dozen stops. The kind I use are 1/2" comp X 3/8 quarter turns.

None on the shelf. Made the kid go look in back, none. Went and barked at one of the owners....tells me his suppliers are dry'd up. They are selling out everything and not reordering until the lead free versions become available....early December. So I had to get them from another place that still had them. Anyone else in CA hearing about this? What the hell am I gonna do with 2 full nipple trays of brass? I also have about 40 or 50 1/2 - 3/4 various drop - low / ears? I winder if there will be a bit of a grace period after Jan 1st. Has anyone seen the new stuff, does it look different?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd use whatever I could get. And thats a promise!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Move out of California, that state is more screwed up than a soup sandwich.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Keep in mind the Bill was signed over 3-years ago (9/30/06) so it should not be a surprise the time has finally arrived. You can still use your "high" lead content materials in any line which will not feed a consumable location. If you watch the Internet there have been a lot of places dumping their standard brass stuff so they are not stuck with it.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm sorry but that ban is frigging ridiculous. So you can drink plasticizers in pvc and cpvc but 8% lead is the end of the world. Give me a break. Just another case of irrational mass hysteria legislation.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The libs took over our State a long time ago and it's been mass hysteria ever since.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been known to swing to the left but god dang this is getting out of hand......


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I heard that a new local school that was built was halted during construction because they discovered a gopher tortoise living on the premises so they took all this time to relocate it. Then when the school opened, they had to bring in bottled water because they discovered a trace of lead in the water. It was traced to the Kohler faucets used in the kitchen and it was such a minute amount. Made a big deal of it. 
Our older generation lived up into their 90's, sometimes hundreds and they ate bacon, sausage, fat, etc. and we gonna die from lead like the romans. Give me a break


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Now is you chance to use these, No lead here


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not on your life buddy :laughing:



GREENPLUM said:


> Now is you chance to use these, No lead here


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Move out of California, that state is more screwed up than a soup sandwich.


.......:blink: or a bowling helmet


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Now is you chance to use these, No lead here


That bag says pressure tested to 1000psi:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I may just go buy one and push it onto a piece of type L copper with a brazed on male adapter and hook it up to the jetter. Will record on video of course. 



Airgap said:


> That bag says pressure tested to 1000psi:blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Airgap said:


> That bag says pressure tested to 1000psi:blink:


Maybe it was a typo, should have been a period instead of a comma


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Airgap said:


> .......:blink: or a bowling helmet


There is nothing wrong with my bowling helmet aside from the fact that it's green.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Protech said:


> I've been known to swing to the left but god dang this is getting out of hand......



All these _good ideas,_ but terrible laws are brought about by people like you who vote in liberals. Fact.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Now is you chance to use these, No lead here


Tried some that were put in about 20 years ago or so. They did work ,but others did leak.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Even some people are putting a 2" meanow over and above their own people. Just think of being the people affected, you could hear them say, "Yes, I remember that back then, I used to support my famiily and have a great job but since loosing everything I have, we can all owe it to the delta smelt meanow. I guess some people thought they were more important than their own who helps raise the food that get put on the table."
Sorry got of topic....some peoples minds are WAY out there. There is MORE AND MORE PRESSING issues than what some are spending their time on. AND using our tax dollars to do so. I was told Al Gore got a huge loan from the Gov (?$500mil) to create some kind of hybrid car in another country. That loan was our tax dollars, US dollars, to have him create something out of the land that funded it.:furious:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Tried some that were put in about 20 years ago or so. They did work ,but others did leak.



Well, they only come with a 10 year LIMITED warranty.:laughing: Maybe they forgot another period, should be 1.0 years?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> Even some people are putting a 2" meanow over and above their own people...
> we can all owe it to the delta smelt meanow.


What is a "meanow"? That's not a word! I see the word smelt there. Is it possible you mean minnow?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't spell.:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

futz said:


> What is a "meanow"? That's not a word! I see the word smelt there. Is it possible you mean minnow?


 
Song Dog must have used the same book I use " hicked on Phonicks" I could not even figure out "meanow". Good job futz!  Here are a few of mine... mone (come on ) sco (lets go) overair ( over there) rright (alright) youonto? ( do you want too?).

Do u wanna go overair?... I dunno youonto?... Mone sco.... rright... We better pick up a couple dozen "meanows"...( Is that the one with teath?)


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Song Dog must have used the same book I use " hicked on Phonicks" I could not even figure out "meanow". Good job futz!  Here are a few of mine... mone (come on ) sco (lets go) overair ( over there) rright (alright) youonto? ( do you want too?).
> 
> Do u wanna go overair?... I dunno youonto?... Mone sco.... rright.


ha, you say sco too? I've said that for a long time.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Song Dog must have used the same book I use " hicked on Phonicks" I could not even figure out "meanow". Good job futz!  Here are a few of mine... mone (come on ) sco (lets go) overair ( over there) rright (alright) youonto? ( do you want too?).
> 
> Do u wanna go overair?... I dunno youonto?... Mone sco.... rright... We better pick up a couple dozen "meanows"...( Is that the one with teath?)


Hehehe.  Reminds me of my young cousins years ago who moved from Washington State to somewhere in south Texas near the Mexico border. When they moved back years later they had the craziest Texas drawl accent. Went to school again in the north - man, you never heard an accent disappear so fast! Kids are mean. It was funny to me anyway.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

futz said:


> Hehehe.  Reminds me of my young cousins years ago who moved from Washington State to somewhere in south Texas near the Mexico border. When they moved back years later they had the craziest Texas drawl accent. Went to school again in the north - man, you never heard an accent disappear so fast! Kids are mean. It was funny to me anyway.


I just don't go north east. I don't figure I could communicate. I worked on a project with PCL out of Canada (Pour now, Chip Later) head hunters from NY. We were in meetings 4 hrs a day going at each other. They would get me wound up tight (Plus the expresso) I would start speaking in my native tongue and they would have to stop the meeting laughing! But some people ask where I got it, they want one.... One wut?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep! used the same book.:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I worked on a project with PCL out of Canada (Pour now, Chip Later)


I've done a little work for them. A guy I used to do work for was working for them as a job super, so I got called.


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

I hired a driller out of Mississippi - couldn't understand 3 out of 5 words that came out of his mouth.

I have a helper from New Zealand working for me. It took about 3 months to get to where I could totally understand him - and he's been in the country for 4 or 5 years now. Still, every now and then he says something that I can't follow at all.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

piercekiltoff said:


> I hired a driller out of Mississippi - couldn't understand 3 out of 5 words that came out of his mouth.
> 
> I have a helper from New Zealand working for me. It took about 3 months to get to where I could totally understand him - and he's been in the country for 4 or 5 years now. Still, every now and then he says something that I can't follow at all.


Sounds similar to when a Newfoundlander is in western Canada. :confused1: What did he say?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Regulator said:


> Sounds similar to when a Newfoundlander is in western Canada. :confused1: What did he say?


Ya, when I was in Ontario we worked with some Newfies. They could talk normal english with just the usual Newf accent, but if they wanted to "turn it on" you could understand maybe 1 word out of 10. Almost as bad as French.


----------

